# What Happened to my Post?



## Andy M. (Jul 1, 2005)

I posted a reply to Rainee's "Bored" post last night and now it's gone.  

What's up with that??


----------



## jkath (Jul 1, 2005)

Not a clue, Andy - I had that happen once a couple of weeks ago - 
can you post again?


----------



## GB (Jul 1, 2005)

Andy it must be a glitch of some sort. There is no record of any deleted posts in that thread.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks guys.  I was posting to thank Rainee for the post.


----------

